# Plantain chips



## BarML (Apr 19, 2016)

Does anyone know if it is safe to feed plantain chips (fried) to cows?


----------



## CFAdmin (Dec 14, 2015)

No clue. Did you just come by a ton of them?


----------



## BarML (Apr 19, 2016)

I was getting some brewers grain, and the guy had a 55 gallon drum full of plantains for $12.00
He said pigs love them, so i figured i would try them on my cows?


----------

